# Guy walks into the 75 with a knife. Attp Q5 by PO.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Video shows officers reacting to man who walked into NYPD station with knife and 'asked to be shot'
An emotionally disturbed man, armed with a large knife walked into a precinct in the Brooklyn borough of New York City Sunday morning and begged to be shot, police said.

NYPD Chief of Department Terence Monahan posted a clip of the incident on Twitter, showing the man walking into the station and brandishing a large knife.
The man can be seen entering the lobby, where he's met by one officer who immediately notices the knife in his left hand. Two bystanders also appear to notice the knife and walk away from their seats.

The man, identified as 28-year-old Starlin Lopez, suffers from an unidentified mental illness, his sister Luary Lopez said in an interview with WCBS-TV. He reportedly lives with his mother one block from the precinct.
Lopez told cops inside the station that the government was interfering with his life and said he wanted to die, according to police.

The video shows several officers surrounding Lopez, then eventually tasing him and taking him into custody.Lopez was transported to a hospital following the incident where police said he told paramedics "I am too chicken to kill myself, " when asked if he was suicidal.
Cops face split second, life & death decisions every day," Monahan tweeted. "When an emotionally disturbed man holding a long knife walked into the 75th precinct - and asked to be shot - these cops reacted quickly. Though prepared for the worst, they delivered a safe outcome for everyone. Well done!"

_Fox News' Kira Grant contributed to this report._


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Could have been soooo much worse. Saw the two guys coming out the door and then look behind them to see this guy with the knife !

Gotta love tasers ! suspect locked up and went . . . timber !


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

What, no bucket of water?


----------

